
Introspected REST: An Alternative to REST and GraphQL - vasilakisfil
https://introspected.rest
======
dozzie
If you're trying to solve problems caused REST not being a protocol, why not
settle with defining -- or better yet, _using an already defined_ \--
protocol? Really, there were plenty of good RPC protocols, starting with XML-
RPC and a little more modern incarnation of JSON-RPC 2.0.

~~~
vasilakisfil
RPC is not evolvable neither self descriptive so it's very difficult to
introduce changes on API used by remote clients, without human interaction.

~~~
dozzie
On the other hand, REST allows exactly what changes to the API that don't
require modification of remote clients? Because hypertext only allows to move
boundaries where data is split into chunks returned at one call, not how the
data looks like, and it's the structure of the data that mainly changes with
API.

~~~
vasilakisfil
REST allows you to change the structure of the data as well, for instance
using linked-data specs, like schema.org. However, in practice it's very
difficult and also REST makes it very difficult to evolve different parts of
the API, asyncronously.

Here we propose Introspected REST which gives you much more flexibility and
solves such issues through introspectable content provided by various
MicroTypes the API uses.

